

Perfectly centered break of a perfectly aligned pool ball rack - soofy
http://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/418720

======
matthewmcg
High speed camera view of the actual shot simulated in the OP:

[http://www.billiards.colostate.edu/high_speed_videos/HSV7-6....](http://www.billiards.colostate.edu/high_speed_videos/HSV7-6.htm)

Looks pretty similar--nice work!

